# Nicopure Labs Challenges the FDA’s Deeming Rule



## rogue zombie (11/5/16)

From NICOPURE 
Via Reddit

_May 10, 2016 — TAMPA, FL* —* Nicopure Labs, LLC, the leading manufacturer of American made e-liquids was the first to file suit in the U.S. District Court for the District of Columbia, challenging the FDA’s deeming rule that would subject electronic cigarettes and other vaping products to more onerous restrictions than combustible cigarettes under the Tobacco Control Act.


In its court filing Nicopure Labs, who is not affiliated with any tobacco company, contends the FDA’s rulemaking process violated the Administrative Procedure Act, and that the deeming rule violates the First Amendment to the United States Constitution.


“Back in 2009 Halo revolutionized the way e-liquid was manufactured and packaged, forever changing the Vape industry as few knew it. Today Nicopure Labs is again at the forefront of the industry as revolutionaries, as Nicopure Labs leads the way in defense of our constitutional rights and for the future of the entire vaping industry and the American right to choose. Through one voice, Nicopure Labs has taken a stand to ensure the voices of all vapers are heard and that vapers are treated fairly and not with a single stroke of a broad brush by the FDA,” said Jeff Stamler, CEO and co-founder of Nicopure Labs. “We fully support reasonable regulation that protects consumers, accomplishes the public health priority to reduce the grave harm caused by conventional cigarette smoking, and allows businesses to survive and innovate for a greater public health vision for our society as a whole.”


Jason del Giudice, CTO and co-founder, declared: “We are committed to responsible manufacturing based on superior product standards and stringent quality requirements. FDA’s rule does not protect the consumer from low quality products; instead, it places a disproportionate and unjustified regulatory burden on compliant companies such as ourselves, who are determined to drive the industry to the highest standards of quality and innovation.”


“Today we turn to the justice system to protect our rights and the rights of our customers because we believe in its fairness”, added Nicopure Labs General Counsel and Chief Compliance Officer, Patricia Kovacevic. “The government’s role is not to regulate for the sake of regulation; regulation must be based on sound science and robust procedure, and it must accomplish certain public health goals.”


*About Nicopure Labs, LLC*


Operating since 2009, Tampa-based Nicopure Labs, LLC is an industry leading e-liquid manufacturer with operations in the U.S. and Europe. Nicopure Labs has recently upgraded its 110,000 sq. ft. manufacturing and distribution operations in Gainesville, Florida to include a 10,000 sq. ft. ISO 7 Clean Room. Distributing to over 90 countries worldwide, Nicopure Labs has also expanded its presence with the recent addition of a European headquarters in the Netherlands and offices in England.

For more information about Nicopure Labs, distribution or reseller information, please visit www.nicopure.com. For additional information regarding their premium American-made e-liquids and innovative line of vaporizer devices, please visit www.halocigs.com_

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## picautomaton (11/5/16)

That's good news I guess


----------



## WARMACHINE (11/5/16)

Nice, I see a bucket load of these coming soon. With the talk of close to a million dollars per device / juice for FDA approval, I am sure the US manufacturers and even some Chinese are going put some serious cash behind these law suits.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (11/5/16)

picautomaton said:


> That's good news I guess



I think it is,
I think the big guns in the US vaping industry are going to throw a lot of weight behind this, and if anything, it will tie the whole saga up and delay what may or may not come out of this all.


----------



## Andre (11/5/16)




----------



## Rob Fisher (11/5/16)

This makes me want to order some more Halo!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

